# I need some help



## poodlegang (Jan 22, 2012)

the thread has 90 views and nobody is willing to help me.That's strange....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

May be more a matter of unable, than unwilling?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am unable as I have no knowledge of the kennel. I imagine we are all in the same boat. I think maybe your anger at your inability to reach anyone there is misdirected to us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you share the reason you need to contact? Her site looks like she doesn't breed often. Her titled dogs on the site are older animals if you go by the show pics! (2003)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't know whether this will help, but you could try contacting her through the Apricot Red Poodle Club. It appears she was (may still be?) a member. There are email addys for some Club officers on the site. Just a thought. Good luck!
Apricot Miniature Poodle Puppy - Red Miniature Poodle Puppy


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you search Bonheur on this forum you will find that she, and her kennel and poodles were discussed in quite a few threads. One member Poodlegang, stated she had one of her poodles. thestars stated they lived very close to her. Maybe you could send some PM's to members of this forum who have experience with her?


----------



## poodlegang (Jan 22, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I am unable as I have no knowledge of the kennel. I imagine we are all in the same boat. I think maybe your anger at your inability to reach anyone there is misdirected to us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you please tell me what are the words that make you think I am angry with you or anybody else?Thank you


----------



## poodlegang (Jan 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Can you share the reason you need to contact? Her site looks like she doesn't breed often. Her titled dogs on the site are older animals if you go by the show pics! (2003)[/QUOT
> The reason why I would like to speak to her is because we are breeding apricot and red medium size poodles and importing new blood to Europe is not at all bad.i was thinking about a puppy from this kennel.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

TLP said:


> If you search Bonheur on this forum you will find that she, and her kennel and poodles were discussed in quite a few threads. One member Poodlegang, stated she had one of her poodles. thestars stated they lived very close to her. Maybe you could send some PM's to members of this forum who have experience with her?


oops I meant to type Poodlehouse.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry if I overstepped but you posted that the thread had 90 views and nobody willing to help. It sounded like an angry comment and if it was not i apologize. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

